# Maybe you need to change the spark plug...



## BradG (Mar 9, 2013)

:biggrin:






This has kept me busy for the past couple of days. My ol' sparky. Anodised body, custom hardware chrome plated. the nib protrudes the cap, forming the central electrode, shielded by the lateral electrode.


The making:
I formed the cap from a piece of hexagonal aluminium






After its turned down, heres the result. quite happy with it, all whats left for me to do is form the lateral electrode. I made this from a piece of aluminium welding wire, press fitted into a hole i drilled next to the hole where the nib protrudes.




as you can see theres some chuck markings on the piece. this annoyed me when i done it, but after showing it to my wife she said "aww, you've added some spanner marks to it. I stood there dumbstruck for a minute and thought.. yeah i can live with that :biggrin: I done it for cosmetic reasons.. honest :biggrin: :redface: I could sand them out.. but hey why hide it.. i guess it does emphasise its character a little bit

Next i turned the pen itself. not much to show other than the finished piece, and here you can see the lateral electrode fitted to the cap






Next i turned the terminal from brass. this will be later chrome plated.





Next, the nib turned from brass..






now moving on to the asthetics.
Here's the body of the pen, soaked and scrubbed in GP1 alkaline, and a very hot soapy bath






Into the sulphuric acid it goes for the anodising process






After being anodised, ive dyed it Red and sealed the piece completing the process. Ive sanded down two of the bands revealing the silver as i noticed alot of spark plugs have coloured bands on them





The terminal and nib were then chrome plated, and then finally, assembly.

As always.. thanks for looking  Critique always welcome


----------



## SC_Turner (Mar 9, 2013)

That pen is too cool for words. I am just amazed by your work. Well done!

Joe


----------



## Curly (Mar 9, 2013)

Neat pen. Now you need to make a cylinder head pen stand for your desk.


----------



## 3Peake (Mar 9, 2013)

That's awesome Brad. Nice work.


----------



## tim self (Mar 9, 2013)

To bad it wasn't finished in time for the Bash!  What an accomplishment.  Reminds me of something Skippy would make.  Awesome pen.


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 9, 2013)

Absolute spark of genius! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dick Mahany (Mar 9, 2013)

Way clever! Beautiful and original idea and your workmanship is on another whole level !


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 9, 2013)

you fellers and your measuring.  I see more numbers written down than I have on the last 20 pens I have done.  I am more of an eyeball it close and call it done type of guy.  Of course this is kind of inspiring.  It makes me think there is something to using a ruler.

great execution

Phil


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow... with a question.  Are the external threads real or just v-grooves.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 9, 2013)

Exceptional !!!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 9, 2013)

Completely awesome work.


----------



## BradG (Mar 9, 2013)

Curly said:


> Neat pen. Now you need to make a cylinder head pen stand for your desk.


 
now there's a thought :biggrin:



firewhatfire said:


> you fellers and your measuring. I see more numbers written down than I have on the last 20 pens I have done. I am more of an eyeball it close and call it done type of guy. Of course this is kind of inspiring. It makes me think there is something to using a ruler.
> 
> great execution
> 
> Phil


 
I became a precision engineer on mills and lathes when i left college, though i do try and stick to mm, instead of micrometers for the sake of making pens... though i usually fail at that too lol. :biggrin:



JD Combs Sr said:


> Wow... with a question. Are the external threads real or just v-grooves.


 
Real threads


----------



## lyonsacc (Mar 9, 2013)

amazing pen!


----------



## thewishman (Mar 9, 2013)

That is gorgeous! Love the details and the color!


----------



## lorbay (Mar 9, 2013)

Brad that is absolutely awesome.
Lin


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 9, 2013)

I love this pen Brad. Outstanding work again.:biggrin:


----------



## mredburn (Mar 9, 2013)

:biggrin:Now who's showing off.....................:biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 9, 2013)

Just all kinds of cool.


----------



## plantman (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome !!! Jim S


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 9, 2013)

Words can't describe! Brad, the only thing, I was just thinking, maybe you could use a little extra oil on the center nut of your cross feed. What do you think, huh??? :biggrin::biggrin:  Beautiful work!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 9, 2013)

That's pretty cool!  Great craftsmanship!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 10, 2013)

Now all you need to do i hook it up to a wire and see if you can get a spark!! Exceptional work as always Brad!


----------



## Sataro (Mar 10, 2013)

Fantastic looking pen! Amazing work on that one!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Mar 10, 2013)

Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## ossaguy (Mar 10, 2013)

Too amazing for words!!!





Steve


----------



## John Den (Mar 10, 2013)

Where do you get your ideas????
Brilliant.
John


----------



## skiprat (Mar 10, 2013)

Show off!!!!:biggrin:

Really cool ( or hot, depending how you look at it!!:tongue: )
 Well done !!:good::good::good:


----------



## bluwolf (Mar 10, 2013)

Nicely done Brad! Some very nice detail.

Mike


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 10, 2013)

Amazing. That is so cool Brad.. Very nice.


----------



## BradG (Mar 10, 2013)

joefyffe said:


> Words can't describe! Brad, the only thing, I was just thinking, maybe you could use a little extra oil on the center nut of your cross feed. What do you think, huh??? :biggrin::biggrin: Beautiful work!


 
Thats a good idea, i think it would look nice with a little oil effect on the go.. though maybe not oil itself though :biggrin: will give it some thought



seamus7227 said:


> Now all you need to do i hook it up to a wire and see if you can get a spark!! Exceptional work as always Brad!


 
I have every confidence that it would spark - in a completely uncontrollable irregular manner :biggrin:



John Den said:


> Where do you get your ideas????
> Brilliant.
> John


 I cant recall how i thought of this one. i think i may have stumbled across a picture of a sparkplug which to me did look like a pen screwed into the base, and seemed like a fun project to try!


----------



## PWL (Mar 10, 2013)

Brad,You never cease to amaze me.

Paul


----------



## Wright (Mar 10, 2013)

Great pen!!!!


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice pen!!!!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 10, 2013)

Brad you're insane! I love it! There really must be something in the water over there. Now we have two over in the UK that enjoys making everyday shop items into pens


----------



## skiprat (Mar 10, 2013)

Well Brad, I was pretty impressed with your fun sparky pen so decided to follow your lead. :biggrin: I just knocked one up but I really prefer your one. :tongue:

There has actually been a few spark plug pens on IAP over the years. 
I think Peter Hay from Oz and GreenEyedBlackCat have each done one and there may be others too.  But I still think your one is coolest


----------



## BradG (Mar 10, 2013)

pics please steve :biggrin:


----------



## BradG (Mar 10, 2013)

joefyffe said:


> Words can't describe! Brad, the only thing, I was just thinking, maybe you could use a little extra oil on the center nut of your cross feed. What do you think, huh??? :biggrin::biggrin: Beautiful work!


 
Joe, apologies i completely misunderstood your post. your most probably right. its due a good strip down, clean and fresh oiling anyway... though with a new lathe on the horizon, this one will be converted to CNC so im most probably pushing it more than i should to that date


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 11, 2013)

Brad,
Well done.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 11, 2013)

Some real creativity on this one Brad, and as a former mechanic, I can't help but like it!


----------



## BradG (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## Dustaway (Mar 12, 2013)

Excellent sure makes my spark plug look like crap

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/spark-plug-kinda-89932/


----------



## BradG (Mar 13, 2013)

Not at all I love the top half of yours


----------



## wizard (Aug 31, 2013)

*Awesome!!*

Brad, That is absolutely inspiring!! I marvel at the way you conceptualize and
visualize an idea...then go on to merge knowledge in the areas of mechanical design, engineering, machining, and chemistry and end with a beautiful piece of art. Excellent!! Regards, Doc


----------



## BradG (Aug 31, 2013)

Always nice to hear from you Doc :wink:

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## edstreet (Sep 1, 2013)

I have to say this is somewhat cleaver and creative work.  I do have to admit due to my own failure to READ the post rather than just look at the images first I had to double check to see if I had wandered onto some other site as it looked like you were making adult toys.  After reading the post everything because clear.

I can't wait to see the final images of this when all the scratch marks are removed and polished up real good.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Sep 2, 2013)

Incredible work! 
Very nice lathe work.


----------

